# N -----------> 0 (updated, photo added)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito got his 3rd straight Q this morning in Open FAST to complete the OFP title. Good dog!
We have some major work to do before he heads into excellent FAST, as he hates to be wrong, and that causes him to be hesitant at a distance sometimes. He's okay with the contact obstacles, but some of the stuff I've seen in the send bonus area of the excellent/master FAST courses (including this morning with a complicated serpentine!) are going to be very, very challenging for him.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Tito . . . not another title?? Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito  Congratulatons !!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tito!

Great job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Go Tito!! Go Tito!! Go Tito!!

I still think you should go for his PAX/PACH I think he would get it easily despite how little you trial him. He is a consistent dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, he really is very consistent, he Q'd 50% of the time at the master level, which is pretty good. He's been Q-ing around 65% or more now. 
But I think we need to try really hard to dedicate some time to field training, and it just hasn't been happening. And we want to give a try to tracking yet, too....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

such a good boy Tito and such a wonderful mom!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is obviously VERY impressed with his ribbons from this weekend:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! Tito is a very special boy!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

All in a days work...... yawn (says he)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Love the picture of him sleeping with the ribbons! And now I have to go see what these new initials mean .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OFP stands for Open FAST preferred, an agility title. He had his NFP, or Novice FAST preferred, which precedes the Open title. Hence the N becoming an O !
FAST stands for "fifteen and send time". It's a really cool agility class, probably my favorite, because it requires real strategy on the part of the handler, and total teamwork between the handler and dog. The dog has to be able to take directions from a distance, not just with the handler by his side.
Here's a really basic explanation of the class.
The obstacles each have a different point value, assigned by the judge. Jumps are typically only 1 point, weave poles might be 8 or so, and so on. But you can run the course in any order you want to, skip obstacles, do some more than once, to get enough points to pass the class. You need a different number of points to pass depending on the class level (Novice, Open, Excellent, or Master, with novice requiring the least and master the most). You have a "Standard Course Time" in which to do that, after which you have to get off the course. 
But the fun part is that there's what's called a "Send Bonus" part of the course, which is a part that's taped off and the handler can't step on the other side of the tape, only the dog. There are obstacles on the dog's side of the tape which the handler has to send the dog to, and the dog must do them in the order specified by the judge while the handler is between 5-10 (novice) and 18-20 (master) feet away with verbal commands from the handler.
You must complete that part of the course correctly in order to pass the class, regardless of how many other points you get anywhere else on the course.
Clear as mud?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tito you are amazing. Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAY!!!! Congratulations!!! As I said before, I am always very impressed when people do well in FAST!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome job, both of you!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations. 

Can Tito come over and give Ticket a few pointers on JWW Novice class for this coming weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito says the pointers are for the handler, not Ticket! Be sure your toes and shoulders are squared to the direction you want Ticket to go.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation! I saw Novice and Open and was thinking obedience


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Congrats!!!!!! That is the longest name I've ever seen



> CH Rosewood Little Giant, UDX VER RA SH MXP MJP NFP VCX WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG (born 3-10-2007), also UCH HR UUD UJJ URO1 UHIT a.k.a. "Tito" (the Tito Monster)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Clear as mud?


Kinda...yep that works 

Honestly I like to think I know a very small amount of what all of you do with your dogs and proud of all that you do :appl:

Your boy is beginning to remind me of my boy in the looks department :heartbeat


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay Tito !!!! :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: XXXOOOO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, I am very proud of each and every title we have earned. Actually, you drop the lower level titles when you achieve a higher level title, so if I were to list all of his titles he would be:

CH Rosewood Little Giant CD CDX UD UDX RN RA JH SH NXP NJP OXP OJP AXP AJP MXP MJP NFP OFP VC VCX WC WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG also UCH SHR HR UCD UCDX UUD UJJ URO1 UHIT "Tito" 



Brave said:


> Wow! Congrats!!!!!! That is the longest name I've ever seen


 
CH Rosewood Little Giant, UDX VER RA SH MXP MJP NFP VCX WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG (born 3-10-2007), also UCH HR UUD UJJ URO1 UHIT a.k.a. "Tito" (the Tito Monster)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, I am very proud of each and every title we have earned. Actually, you drop the lower level titles when you achieve a higher level title, so if I were to list all of his titles he would be:
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant CD CDX UD UDX RN RA JH SH NXP NJP OXP OJP AXP AJP MXP MJP NFP OFP VC VCX WC WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG also UCH SHR HR UCD UCDX UUD UJJ URO1 UHIT "Tito"
> 
> ...


*jaw drops and I faint, crashing to the floor*

I am SOOOOOO incredibly proud of all you've accomplished. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, I am very proud of each and every title we have earned. Actually, you drop the lower level titles when you achieve a higher level title, so if I were to list all of his titles he would be:
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant CD CDX UD UDX RN RA JH SH NXP NJP OXP OJP AXP AJP MXP MJP NFP OFP VC VCX WC WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG also UCH SHR HR UCD UCDX UUD UJJ URO1 UHIT "Tito"
> 
> ...


Love this!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's the dog, not me. He's just a really easy dog to train!


----------



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is obviously VERY impressed with his ribbons from this weekend:


Sooooo cute! Thanks for posting this and it is so awesome! I hope rylee can continue to enjoy leaning because it all looks so fun. I really admire how you both out forth so much hard work, even though it sounds like you are so humble about it . Awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

MaureenM said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I saw Novice and Open and was thinking obedience


Omg, I couldn't stop laughing after reading this and my 5 year old asked, me, "mommy, what are you whaffin at?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Tito! You deserve a nap now.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Woohoo!! Go Tito!! (Sorry I'm a little late on this!)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but better late than never. Congrats Tito and Barb!


----------

